# svg und bitmaps



## ernii (1. August 2007)

Hallo,

es ist ja in SVG möglich Bitmaps als Füllung für Vektorobjekte zu benutzen .... nun würde ich gerne, dass das Bitmap mit "transformiert" wird wenn ich die Form von dem Vektorobjekt verändere.
Zum Bleisift:
Ich nehme  ein Rechteck und fülle es mit einem Bitmap.
Danach drehe ich das Rechteck um 90° im normalfall würd nun ein anderer Bildauschnitt vom Bitmap zum füllen verwendet werden, ich möchte aber, das sich nun auch das Bitmap um 90° gedreht hat.
Natürlich sollen es dann schon komplexere manipulationen als nur um 90° drehen werden .... also konkret das ich die Punkte meines Rechtecks verziehe und sich das Bitmap entsprechend verzerrt.

Weiß zufällig jemand ob das überhaupt möglich ist und falls ja vielleicht auch noch einen Tipp wie?

Vielen Dank
ernii


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. August 2007)

Hi,
mit welchem Programm arbeitest du, oder schreibst du SVG von Hand?

Gruß


----------

